# Ab 22 Uhr Zimmerlautstärke, sonst ....



## Stefan102 (2 Nov. 2010)

...
hängt sowas an der Tür:


----------



## Katzun (2 Nov. 2010)

na dann, auf gute nachbarschaft


----------



## Rolli (2 Nov. 2010)

Wenn er nur noch einmal kommt ist doch gut


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Nov. 2010)

*wat , sag amon bescheit der klärt das *


----------



## krawutz (3 Nov. 2010)

Was will man mehr - bisschen Lärm und schon ist man ihn auf ewig los. Ob das auch bei Schwiegermüttern funktioniert ?


----------



## Punisher (3 Nov. 2010)

Sowas macht mir keine Angst


----------

